# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  نظام 3-3-6 و دوازدهمی هایی که هنوز کد سوابق تحصیلی ندارند !!!!

## 2013films

سلام بچه ها 

کسی که دوازدهمی هستش و هنوز امتحانات خرداد رو نداده که نمره کتبی داشته باشه از کجا باید کد سوابق تحصیلیشو بیاره !!!!

 رفتم تو سایت dipcode.medu.ir وارد شدم ولی کد سوابق تحصیلی رو از کجا بیارم وارد کنم تو ثبت نام کنکور ؟

با تشکر

----------


## isolotus

پایین صفحه گزینه دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی هست. موارد خواسته شده رو وارد و کد رو دریافت کن. اگه موفق نشدی کد درواقع این هستش
از چپ به راست
کدمنطقه+2تاصفر+کدملی+۶

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

> سلام بچه ها 
> 
> کسی که دوازدهمی هستش و هنوز امتحانات خرداد رو نداده که نمره کتبی داشته باشه از کجا باید کد سوابق تحصیلیشو بیاره !!!!
> 
>  رفتم تو سایت dipcode.medu.ir وارد شدم ولی کد سوابق تحصیلی رو از کجا بیارم وارد کنم تو ثبت نام کنکور ؟
> 
> با تشکر


سلام
کارنامه ی ترم اول سال دوازدهم ( یا کارنامه ی دوره های قبل ) رو نگاه کنید قسمت بالا سمت چپ براتون کد دانش آموز نوشته شده
وارد سایت dipcode.medu.ir بشید و در پایین صفحه یه لینک هست روش کلیک کنید
به همراه کد دانش آموزی و کد منطقه ی آموزش و پرورش محلتون ( که از اینترنت ، سایت سنجش و ... می تونید پیدا کنید ) وارد بشین و اگر اطلاعات درست بود تایید کنید بعد بهتون کد سوابق تحصیلی میده .
نمره دیپلم برای نظام جدید ثبت نشده هنوز چون خرداد ماه امتحان میدین پس بعدا که نمره ها اومد 30درصد تاثیر مثبتش اعمال میشه در نتیجه

----------


## Minooi

> سلام بچه ها 
> 
> کسی که دوازدهمی هستش و هنوز امتحانات خرداد رو نداده که نمره کتبی داشته باشه از کجا باید کد سوابق تحصیلیشو بیاره !!!!
> 
>  رفتم تو سایت dipcode.medu.ir وارد شدم ولی کد سوابق تحصیلی رو از کجا بیارم وارد کنم تو ثبت نام کنکور ؟
> 
> با تشکر


وقتی امتحاناتتون تموم شد خود آموزش پرورش میفرسته الان فقط باید تاییدش کنید...
فرمت کدشم دوستان گفتن بهتون!

----------


## 2013films

دوستان

برای دوزادهمی ها که هنوز امتحان خرداد ندادن و معدل ندارن چی رو باید به عنوان معدل موقع ثبت نام بزنن

و همچنین سال اخذ دیپلم رو چند باید بزنن ، هنوز خرداد نشده که !!

با تشکر

----------


## Fawzi

> دوستان
> 
> برای دوزادهمی ها که هنوز امتحان خرداد ندادن و معدل ندارن چی رو باید به عنوان معدل موقع ثبت نام بزنن
> 
> و همچنین سال اخذ دیپلم رو چند باید بزنن ، هنوز خرداد نشده که !!
> 
> با تشکر


کادر رو خالی بزار

----------


## 2013films

> کادر رو خالی بزار


آخه جلوش ستاره قرمز داره یعنی اجباریه

----------


## zansia

> آخه جلوش ستاره قرمز داره یعنی اجباریه


امسال رو نمیدونم
ولی ما پارسال بهمون گفتن باید تاریخ اخذ ذیپلم رو خالی بذاری ولی سایت ثبت نام نمیکرد
ما هم از مدرسه پرسیدیم گفتن بزنید 31 خرداد

----------


## isolotus

> امسال رو نمیدونم
> ولی ما پارسال بهمون گفتن باید تاریخ اخذ ذیپلم رو خالی بذاری ولی سایت ثبت نام نمیکرد
> ما هم از مدرسه پرسیدیم گفتن بزنید 31 خرداد


بله من هم دانش اموز هستم و هنوز دیپلم نگرفتم ولی تاریخ اخذ رو 31 خرداد زدم که بعدا هم میشه ویرایش کرد

----------


## FARZAD205

> بله من هم دانش اموز هستم و هنوز دیپلم نگرفتم ولی تاریخ اخذ رو 31 خرداد زدم که بعدا هم میشه ویرایش کرد


شما تو سوابق تحصیلیتون نمره دیپلم نداره؟

----------


## konkoor98

آقا بالاخره کسی نفهمید برای دانش آموزان دوازدهم تو فرم ثبت نام قسمت سوابق تحصیلی چی باید وارد کرد؟

----------

